# Housing Melbourne University. Advices??



## samy.bensalem (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm gonna start my exchange programm at the University of Melbourne this following semester.

Could anyone suggest me what kind of housing chose and in which area?

A cheap place, where you have a lot of students and not so far from the campus!

Any websites?

I would prefer to be with autralians to be honest..

Thanks for your answers,

Cheers,

Sam


----------



## honeyt (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi,

Website realestate. com .au is usually good to start hunting and on gumtree you can find people renting their apartments as well as shares with other students.


----------

